# arrow rest recommendations.



## jonfinnell (Nov 26, 2008)

KLRider said:


> I stepped away from archery for several years due to shoulder issues and am now getting back into it. When I quit i was using a limb driver rest. Any advice on something I haven't seen before or your favorite?


There are a few newer limb driven drop always that also have good micro adjust systems on them. Makes it much easier and quick when setting a bow up. Trophy taker smackdown pro “click” model and handles makes a version as well. 
Other than that, no big advancements in the rear designs that I’ve seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

For 3D it's hard to beat a blade rest, I hunt with QADs and HHA Virtus, but my 3D bows all have AAE Pro Blades on them.


----------



## NEshooter (May 27, 2014)

pottergreg said:


> For 3D it's hard to beat a blade rest, I hunt with QADs and HHA Virtus, but my 3D bows all have AAE Pro Blades on them.


I’m following the thread cause I’m interested in shooting some 3D this year..

What’s the pros/cons of a blade vs a drop away for 3D? I also shoot a QAD on my hunting bow because I always assumed they where the most forgiving. What’s makes a blade your choice for 3D? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KLRider (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for your time and the info


----------



## Dino757 (Jul 2, 2016)

I used to shoot a blade but switched last year to a hamskea. Love it. Hard to argue against a blade but for me I was always worried about bending a blade, so I went to a drop away.


----------



## FingershooterTX (Sep 28, 2008)

I have shot all of Vapor Trail's Limb Driven rests for hunting and 3D. I know the Pro V Gen7 is what some may call a hunting rest, but I LOVE mine on my 3D bow as well as my hunting bow.


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I am a Hamskea fan and looking to test drive the new Infinity


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My favorite rest for 3D and most anything is a Bodoodle Pro Lite. It acts like an automatic drop away without an activation chord that can malfunction.

I also run Trophy Taker Micro Adjust blade rest on some bows.


----------



## Nockonater (Oct 8, 2007)

I use AAE Pro Blade . I tried a couple drop away rests last year and they seemed to randomly shoot different some times. I thought maybe too many moving parts, to much chance of something not working right. The Pro Blade is super basic and solid. It's also easy to adjust.


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm shooting Hamskea Hybrid Target Pro's w/ micro adjust on both my target set-ups. Easy to set up and tune. The one thing I do is change the launcher from the blade style to the contoured Accu Glide they offer.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I never had a problem with a blade rest. Bought a Hamskea pro target and spent over a month trying to get it to pick up the arrow to full draw correctly. Little plastic thing that holds arrow on shelf kept falling off every few shots. I bought a different brand of arrow holder and it worked. Could not get the blade angle right without buying new screws and grinding. Finally got it to work for a few days until the blade angle changed on me again. Sold it for $25 and felt sorry for new owner.

Used my launchers for over 20 years without bending blade but I always carry a spare blade in my quiver. In a small altroids Tin, I carry a spare blade. a spare aperture for my Specialty peep( I did wax the threads), a spare D Loop and some serving thread. I only used the aperture once when mine fell out during the Nationals but I have tied in D loops for orthers that didn't feel the need to carry a spare.


----------



## Milo357 (May 4, 2014)

sagecreek said:


> My favorite rest for 3D and most anything is a Bodoodle Pro Lite. It acts like an automatic drop away without an activation chord that can malfunction.
> 
> I also run Trophy Taker Micro Adjust blade rest on some bows.


I second this. This is what I shoot. You do have the small issue of breaking a blade (which I somehow did), but the ease of use is second to none. The guys I shoot with use the Hamskea though.

Hey Sagecreek, do you use the tape or the silencers on you Bodoodle blades?


----------



## wv hoyt man (Feb 17, 2012)

I am a Hamskea fan also.
Have one on all my bows and never had a issue ever.


----------



## Lbucci (Jul 2, 2018)

Using the Hamskea versa rest for a couple years now. Super reliable also never had setup issues. Switched to the trinity target pro this year. Also an awesome rest, just a bit slimmed down in size.


----------



## rober2wt (Feb 12, 2017)

NEshooter said:


> I’m following the thread cause I’m interested in shooting some 3D this year..
> 
> What’s the pros/cons of a blade vs a drop away for 3D? I also shoot a QAD on my hunting bow because I always assumed they where the most forgiving. What’s makes a blade your choice for 3D?
> 
> ...


if you shoot a hard helical or like to play around with 4 fletch... a blade may not always have the clearance needed.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I've seen too many dropaways fail on 3D courses to trust them. 

A blade rest, a Bodoodle, or a whisker biscuit for me. I prefer to keep it simple.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bruinte96 (Apr 26, 2007)

I would say check out Hamskea arrow rests.


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

A blade for target and a drop away for hunting


----------



## Ksman62 (Dec 14, 2016)

The smackdown pro a great rest


----------



## the.pabst (Nov 6, 2014)

Started with a Vaportrail limb driver micro elite. Shoot it very successful.
Switched to a Spot Hogg Blade rest. Was absolutly ok, but had some clearence issues. Therefore changed back to a limb driven rest... Hamskey hybrid target pro... perfect clearence, no issuse.
Can't understand the fear of "moving parts" and the posibility that something could brake... at the end we are shooting compound bows ... with a lot of moving parts on it.


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

hamskea pro hunter EZest tuning rest i have ever used BY far


----------



## fulldraw12 (Jun 7, 2016)

Pro blade or hamskea


----------



## mcgregory80 (Mar 27, 2019)

i feel more comfortable with my quad rest


----------



## teulkerj09 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hamskea is what I would go with.


----------



## Dodgecowboy (Sep 19, 2016)

For hunting QAD for 3D a Vaportrail


----------



## Joe N (Sep 9, 2019)

I like my trophy taker simple but effective


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Best what I've had so far.
Didn't like blade after all and jumped back to limb driven..


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

I have been using Vapor Trail limb driven rests for both target and 3-D. Good quality.


----------

